# Sticky  HOW TO:Close your classified ads



## Diztrbd1

*As per rule #2 in the rules for posting classified ads (http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-equipment-classifieds-27/read-before-posting-here-3084/) members are asked to close their own classified ads, when they are no longer available. This includes all( FS/FT/FF/LF/WTB) ads. This helps to keep older/unavailable/inactive ads from being bumped up.
Also the rules state no more than 2 active ads per member, in each classified section. More than that means, your ads may be merged or deleted without notice. 

Here's instructions on how to close your own classified ads:

1)Open the classified ad/thread you wish to close. If you look at the top of the thread, above the last post , there is a menu as pictured below










2) click "Administrative" & the drop down menu will give you the "Close Thread" option

3) make sure the "Close Thread" option is checked, then click "Proceed". At that point your thread will automatically be closed & moved to the Classified Archive section.
* Please note: this does not delete the ad, it simply closes it so it cannot be replied to. It will move it to the Classified Archives which they can still be viewed, for whatever reasons you have.

___________________________________________________________________________________________________

If that option is not available, there is an alternative way to closing your own ads. No sense in bumping them up just to say it's sold or asking for it to be closed when it's easy enough to do yourself.

Here's how:

1) go to the first post in the thread you are wanting closed And click "Edit Post"










2) now click "Go Advanced"










3) Scroll down to "Additional Options" under the message box. The last option under, After you submit your message.... is "Moderation Tools", check the "close this thread" box. You do not need to submit any message, if you do it will bump the thread up to the top. You can now click "Save Changes" . Your thread should now be closed and automatically moved to the Classified Archives.










Cheers & good luck with your sales!*


----------

